# Need some advice



## sunshine73 (Apr 11, 2011)

My husband and I got married almost two years ago. As always, it was great at first. Now, I can barely stand to be around him for any length of time. We work different shifts, so I see the time we have when we are both home time that we should spend together. He sees it as time to play video games. On top of this, when we do talk, he talks like a child. I feel like I can't have a serious conversation with him without him saying somthing completely unrelated (and often stupid). I've tried talking with him before about fixing things, they get better for a few days, and than he relapses into the same behavior. None of my friends or family will spend time with him because he acts like a child and is often trying to get me away from them, whether its faking a headache during a game of cards of texting me that he needs me to come home while I'm at a friends house. At this point I am lost. I love him, but also want to be happy. Any suggestions?


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you two tried marriage counseling?? Maybe this can help him open up and give you a safe place to voice your concerns. My H and I are looking at starting, and I've never gone before, so I can't say it will help. But, just an idea.

I've always heard about reading up on Love Languages. It sounds like he doesn't understand what you need and you don't understand what he may need. Maybe when he comes home, he feels like it is his way to unwind (by playing video games). 

How old are both of you?? It definitely could be immaturity on his part.


----------

